# This Bloody Great Lump...



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

...turned up this morning










First impressions are very good. I'd only ever handled the standard diver before (once in a second hand shop in Krakow and once in a supermarket in Prague of all places) and knowing how I keep buying the standard watch then wishing I'd bought the chrono version I passed on both of them, even though they were very nice watches in their own right. I've been keeping my eyes open for a chrono and one turned up on the website of a shop in Switzerland at a good price so I went for it. Very glad I did. It feels very solid and though it's a reasonable size and weight it still sits nicely on the wrist. I'll keep wearing it for a while and try to do a proper review sometime but I think this is going to be a keeper.

Sorry for the iffy photo but 1) the light isn't good and 2) I can't take watch pictures for toffee under any conditions anyway.

Cheers, Olly


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

looks cool olly, like that a lot


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Not only a diver, but a chrono too - very nice


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Man, that is very very nice...would love to see a lume shot.

Congrats...going to keep my eyes open for one, me thinks.


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

SharkBike said:


> Man, that is very very nice...would love to see a lume shot.


I have enough trouble taking watch photos on the daylight, never mind under cover of darkness! I've had a bash anyway.










Not the best shot but representative of the watch. The lume on the dial markers isn't brilliant but it's adequate. The lume on the hands and the pip on the bezel is quite good - not quite up to Monster standard but better than some watches I have.

Cheers, Olly


----------

